# Creepy Uber driver asks cute college girl "have you ever been with a ......"



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

My most common complaint from young women is that some Uber driver asked them uncomfortable questions.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

He deserves negative stars


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

She ain't that cute. I bet her instructors love chatting with her.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


>


As long as uber is getting its 25% and 1.60 safe rider im sure he's still a "partner"


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

As long as he keeps his acceptance rates high he can still be "partner" of the month.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> My most common complaint from young women is that some Uber driver asked them uncomfortable questions.


Then explain that they should 1 star them and get them out of the system. It's why Uber has better drivers than cabs.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> As long as uber is getting its 25% and 1.60 safe rider im sure he's still a "partner"


Not your dumbest comment since Uber drivers are rated by pax and cut for not making the grade, but it's in the bottom half.

If your comments here were rated like Uber drivers are in the field, you would have been deactivated a long time ago.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Her story sounds a little over the top. Hard to tell if she made some (or all) of it up or not without a recording of the conversation. Who knows. I'm sure she loves all the youtube views regardless, seems to be her thing.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

For that reason alone riders need to know 2 things about every driver:

1. driver rating
2. total number of trips

For example; A driver with 5000 trips and a 4.86 will probably be better than a driver with 100 trips and 4.86.

Especially female riders who are harassed like this should be picking which driver they want to ride with using these 2 criteria.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh yeah! stop using uber...now use cab....


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Not your dumbest comment since Uber drivers are rated by pax and cut for not making the grade, but it's in the bottom half.
> 
> If your comments here were rated like Uber drivers are in the field, you would have been deactivated a long time ago.


Stop trolling


----------



## ericFL (Jun 22, 2015)

It is with this as with so many other things, it is about patterns and consistency.

If two, or three riders reports a driver with 20-30 rides total that he is a creep; he is, and he is the problem.
If the same happens with a driver with + 1000 otherwise problem free rides, chances are that they are fibbing and they are the problem.

The same can be said about riders: I am very wary about picking up a rider below 4.6, and will never do so during drunk hours. but.. knowing if this rating is based on a rider that has 10 rides, vs. 100, would be very useful. A single bad ride does not a pattern make.

(Then again, with the last rate cuts in my area, I have cut down on my driving to only times when surges may happen)


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Another NON story.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

There are pigs in every profession.


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I find this chick's story questionable. She elaborates like a bad liar. If I were Orlando I would sue her for defamation of character (assuming he's not just a creep). Get those dash-cams folks.


She's totally believable. The last thing Orlando needs is a dash-cam. He needs to be doing another job. It's making hard working drivers guilty by association when guys do this stuff.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

another piece of sh** uber rider


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

haji said:


> another piece of sh** uber rider


Flagged and reported, troll


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Yes, you're right. We should always take the word of a pax and also never use dash-cams.
> 
> She's trying to make money via YouTube views and you're assisting her, like it or not. You're spreading this video around and you're making other driver's look guilty by association. Stop spreading unconfirmed information that is negative toward drivers.
> 
> Edited to Add: Upon re-reading my post I see that I came off as a little more snarky than I intended. I just have a major issue with all the posts with pictures of other drivers and their cars and what not. We should show respect to one another and not spread unverified negative stories and certainly not create negativity by posting picture of drivers or their vehicles to cast a poor light on them.


I believe in dash-cams. I'm for anything that makes drivers safer. But I believe her. And because I believe her I think I don't believe this guy should be driving. And regarding negative stories about drivers well if we can't take some criticism then maybe we're in the wrong business. This woman is not an ex-cabbie nor a disgruntled ex-uber driver. At least I don't think so. And from my experience most people want to like Uber. Most people like the cheaper rides with more convenience. Most people in general aren't looking to thrash Uber. She had a bad experience and spoke out. Why that is hard to understand I don't get. As drivers we shouldn't be afraid to have bad drivers called out. Honest criticism is not the enemy of the driver.


----------



## dunbar (Sep 3, 2015)

She didn't post it here. The OP found the Youtube video and posted in the stories section of this site because it's apropos of the stories section of this forum. There are literally dozens of stories like this on Youtube if you search. It does sound like she's telling the truth but who knows how much she in embellishing/paraphrasing what he said.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I never believe a word from anyone that is unable to properly pronounce the word, "ask".

I call shenanigans


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

An old man trying to get his D* wet + A gen y millenial thirsty for YouTube views: recipe for exaggerations.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Attention whoring since 10,000 BC.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

If she felt so uncomfortable and creepy why allow the ride to continue? Politely ask Orlando to pull over then hop out and request another ride. Or better yet take a cab and pay a premium. Or even better try public transit.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Her psychosis is messed up, she seems too happy expressing an event she deemed inappropriate.

Not to mention, she ain't no stunner - driver must be some gremlin looking delinquent with no confidence outside his day/night gig to be asking her those questions.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Why did she continue the ride if the driver seemed creepy?

Maybe Because she wanted to hear what he was going to say next. That's my speculation.

Now in retrospect, everything is more clear. but when she was experiencing this harassment, probably she expected it to stop before it went on for that long.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

She's very unbelievable - too happy and unfazed about the incident. Plus if it did happen, she had the choice to tamp it down and judging by her comments she let him go on, so he couldn't be too creepy. She seemed flattered, she's no looker.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

And she promotes other videos in the beginning.

Her life so boring, she makes shit up to get attention.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

That's her fifteen minutes of fame.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Now that Uber has slashed drivers pay to next to nothing, this is becoming the norm for the type of drivers willing to work for them. Uber doesn't care. In fact, Uber wants bottom feeding losers as drivers since they are desperate and cannot find employment elsewhere. Uber is the perfect employer for perverts, drug addicts, criminals and other bottom dwellers of our society.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

This girl is so full of sh*t. I don't discount that he hit on her, but the way she speaks about it reeks of fabrication.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

If this happened, then the driver should off the network. Especially if he said all the things she has claimed.

With that being said, I'll take this story with a grain of salt. First thing is, Uber driver had to have a phone, so not sure how you dont know wher eyou going when you can just put it in your GPS, and then follow it.....

Then getting out the car the driver says wait........and she waits....? And listens to him and takes the band or whatever. If your ride was so uncomfortable ,as soon as the door opens just LEAVE,no lollygagging, no returining or waiting no matter what she says.


And then....she has an old phone...really now? Even teh cheap smart phones today have basicc recording abilities. Lets hear that muffled recording, to see if it remotely goes along with what she's saying.


But who knows, maybe the driver was a creep. And if so , he needs to go. But seems like some of what he said may have been over the top for me to believe the story: like he dropped her off and wanted to come in???? Knowing he's 50 years older than her,doubt he would want to chill with her parents. Andhe offereed to spend the nigh with her? That's just a bit much


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

yolo25 said:


> Flagged and reported, troll


I dont think this is against the rules. I think the rules are you cant call/talk to another board member like that. Plus i think most driver dont talk to highly about pax at all


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

The women who have told me their driver was creepy were very sober. They truly didn't appreciate the comments. Unlike the actor.

On the other hand I would have laughed him off, the same way I laughed when a guy flashed me. 

Why would she even answer those questions, really.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Her story sounds a little over the top. Hard to tell if she made some (or all) of it up or not without a recording of the conversation. Who knows. I'm sure she loves all the youtube views regardless, seems to be her thing.


I'm sorry if all this is true, it would have been a really uncomfortable ride. But I can't help thinking she might be embellishing at least a little. Is it just me?


----------

